# More PlayStation 5 information reveals $69.99 price point for games, launch lineup, and PS4 versions



## BigPanda (Sep 16, 2020)

_Final Fantasy XVI (2021)_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 16, 2020)

The higher price point means that the games will be final and not need an update to address bugs on a rushed release. Lol


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 16, 2020)

Any news about Dolby Vision support?
This is literally the one thing I want to know before deciding physical versus digital


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice price, I love it


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 16, 2020)

im just not excited about PS5 at all i will buy one much later .............. its all about my PC ..& the Demon Sould Remake was the only game that was tempting me ..but thats coming to PC now ...  $70 a game at a starting point ..jessh & im guessing PS Plus will go up too its con job in my book ....   nahh


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 16, 2020)

ouch, 70usd a game?
It means it will cost more than 100CAD here with taxes
We pays 80CAD right now and with taxes it brings it over 90$


----------



## whateverg1012 (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch, 70usd a game?
> It means it will cost more than 100CAD here with taxes
> We pays 80CAD right now and with taxes it brings it over 90$



I was wondering how it would look like in other regions, but 100 CAD is just $76 USD isn't it? So not a huge delta over the US price. Even worse in Europe apparently though.


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 17, 2020)

$70 for games  sorry but games have only gotten buggier more like back to 49.99 and refunds for broken games give us our digital rights you bastards 

so Xbox looking to do some damage next gen with their pricing, too bad they don’t have enough first party titles to launch their system


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

why the extra raise to euro?


----------



## simbin (Sep 17, 2020)

I've been a huge PS fan for so long, but this is looking grim. The fact you can buy a Xbox console right now, that will play next gen games, at a fraction of the cost, albeit slightly reduced graphics - is a steal. Game Pass, is the absolute G.O.A.T. even into 2021.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, that's pretty ridiculous, especially since _some games_ will not have that big of a price drop.


----------



## Pippin666 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hourray ! A new console, more ports and many more remakes incoming ! 

Pip'


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

80 euros per game is ridiculous, disc-less version is a no-go.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)

whateverg1012 said:


> I was wondering how it would look like in other regions, but 100 CAD is just $76 USD isn't it? So not a huge delta over the US price. Even worse in Europe apparently though.


it seems we dont have the same definition of what "very high priced" means
76USD is still less than what we pay right now without taxes (80CAD)
Also, USD and Euro have pretty much the very same value
Games will also be 69.99euro up there

And finally, USD currency might be higher valuable, wages in our countries are the same
For a job in us where the wage is 20USD/Hour, the same job in Canada will be waged at 20CAD/Hour

So yea, video games are VERY high priced in Canada


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

That's.. a pretty sad lineup to say the least. Looks like I'll be waiting a couple of years until all the worthwhile games are out


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> Games will also be 69.99euro up there


No, the info is up there in the OP. 79.99 euro.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> why the extra raise to euro?


Gotta appease Queen Elizabeth _somehow_, even though she'd likely never touch or see one in her grubby little castle.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2020)

On other sites I'm seeing "I'll just get the Game Pass." Yeah, pretty sure that's part of the plan of raising these game prices. Cloud gaming.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2020)

kikongokiller said:


> That's.. a pretty sad lineup to say the least. Looks like I'll be waiting a couple of years until all the worthwhile games are out


And a less-fugly console revision is made. It's so hard to look at. Whoever passed this design along needs taken out back and shot. I've seen better looking fan-made renders, honestly. Just bring back the fat PS2/Xbox One X look and feel. Stick with what works.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> No, the info is up there in the OP. 79.99 euro.


damn youre right
What happened? Euro lost value? USD gained value?
Not that long ago, they were prettu much the same


----------



## linuxares (Sep 17, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> The higher price point means that the games will be final and not need an update to address bugs on a rushed release. Lol


Best joke of 2020 so far!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> damn youre right
> What happened? Euro lost value? USD gained value?
> Not that long ago, they were prettu much the same


They are about the same, Euro has a little more value than USD.
The only thing that happened is assholery from the gaming industry.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 17, 2020)

Promised myself I wouldn't be buying new releases when they eventually go over $60.
Looks like it's time for the back-log to shine while I wait a couple years for ps5.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 17, 2020)

Nintendo will not let us down and will beat the competition by releasing a $70 game before PS5's release date.

GO NINTENDO!!!


----------



## supersaiyandoyle (Sep 17, 2020)

The gen I stopped buying full price games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

im suprised people were paying 60 lul, i'd never pay more than 20 for a piece of software if im not able to resell


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 17, 2020)

ugh, so now *Sony *is dabbling into the $70 goddamn normal price.

_ *stops bitching about consoles and figures out how to afford RTX 3070*...._



SuperDan said:


> Demon Sould Remake was the only game that was tempting me ..but thats coming to PC now



Don't mean to burst your bubble but Sony commented on that and said it was "hUmAn ErRoR" and made that trailer private.

Whether it was an actual mistake, or ploy to get people to buy the game twice after release, remains to be seen.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 17, 2020)

They really think that people will pay 70€ for a Sackboy game at launch? Or maybe I’ll just wait 5 months until it costs 30€ or just a year and it will be on sale for 5€ In PS Store or just a PS Plus Game as always

*For everyone wondering why euro is more expensive it’s because in US you have to pay the taxes extra and in EU the prices already include all taxes*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> They really think that people will pay 70€ for a Sackboy game at launch? Or maybe I’ll just wait 5 months until it costs 30€ or just a year and it will be on sale for 5€ In PS Store or just a PS Plus Game as always
> 
> *For everyone wondering why euro is more expensive it’s because in US you have to pay the taxes extra and in EU the prices already include all taxes*


This is correct, but 80 euros games....... that's not ok.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 17, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> The higher price point means that the games will be final and not need an update to address bugs on a rushed release. Lol


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 17, 2020)

The release date actually makes no sense 

Europeans have to wait a week longer but countries like Korea can play a week earlier but wtf nobody in Korea buys PlayStation; what is this crap


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch, 70usd a game?
> It means it will cost more than 100CAD here with taxes
> We pays 80CAD right now and with taxes it brings it over 90$


yeah here in australia, ps5 games so far are ranging between $80 AUD ($58 USD) for things like Just Dance, and $125 AUD ($91 USD) for things like Demon Souls and Call of Duty Cold War


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> They are about the same, Euro has a little more value than USD.
> The only thing that happened is assholery from the gaming industry.


what assholery?
Are they seeking for revenge about something that happened in Europe?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



campbell0505 said:


> yeah here in australia, ps5 games so far are ranging between $80 AUD ($58 USD) for things like Just Dance, and $125 AUD ($91 USD) for things like Demon Souls and Call of Duty Cold War


ouch


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 17, 2020)

I thought this was the price for the three games.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> what assholery?
> Are they seeking for revenge about something that happened in Europe?





MeAndHax said:


> *For everyone wondering why euro is more expensive it’s because in US you have to pay the taxes extra and in EU the prices already include all taxes*


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 17, 2020)

How are American dollars and Euros equal? Wouldn't one be worth less, compared to the other?
At least with Pounds, they lowered the price by 40.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> what assholery?
> Are they seeking for revenge about something that happened in Europe?


Assholery as in "We can do it so we do it, profit, profit, and let's give the practiced discourse of costs are high and devs are underpaid, even though we know not one dime of this increase will go to devs, but the people fall for that speech all the time; people will still buy it anyway, lol".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> How are American dollars and Euros equal? Wouldn't one be worth less, compared to the other?
> At least with Pounds, they lowered the price by 40.


1 euro = 1.18 usd,
euro > usd, but just about the same, negligible.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MeAndHax said:


> The release date actually makes no sense
> 
> Europeans have to wait a week longer but countries like Korea can play a week earlier but wtf nobody in Korea buys PlayStation; what is this crap


Deal with it, that's life.
It's not as if it were the first time Europe was screwed regarding release dates, lol!


----------



## YBI (Sep 17, 2020)

LOL 

Sony is a joke 

Lies upon lies


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 17, 2020)

yeah, still gonna get an xbox
i'll get a ps5 next year


----------



## CORE (Sep 17, 2020)

£9.99 Overpriced there for Digital Edition. GBP UK.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> yeah, still gonna get an xbox
> i'll get a ps5 next year


Well, already got the PS5... I hope I can restrain myself to get an Xbox only next year.
(somebody save me, it is a real problem /s)

I am convinced my decision was impulsive and bad; and for sure this time around Xbox will sweep PS5 and will end up getting all games and support because my luck sucks.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2020)

That was a rather sad presentation, not gonna lie. I'm not into the whole "console wars" kind of thing, and I really want PS5 to be a cool piece of hardware worthy of purchase, but so far, XBox just looks like an all-around better option.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

Still no idea why people would buy a $500 Xbox over investing that $500 into a PC. For not much more you'll have something FAR better than the XBSX. Then there's that entire exclusives thing. And before people come in with the "I don't like any of Sony's exclusives anyway".... I'll already tell you you're full of it.


----------



## Viri (Sep 17, 2020)

Has there ever been a more depressing launch than the PS5 and Xbox? The launch line up of games is just sad...


----------



## Crazystato (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch, 70usd a game?
> It means it will cost more than 100CAD here with taxes
> We pays 80CAD right now and with taxes it brings it over 90$


$109 AU for us


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> 1 euro = 1.18 usd,
> euro > usd, but just about the same, negligible.


In 80 €, that's quite a big difference. 


D34DL1N3R said:


> Still no idea why people would buy a $500 Xbox over investing that $500 into a PC. For not much more you'll have something FAR better than the XBSX. Then there's that entire exclusives thing. And before people come in with the "I don't like any of Sony's exclusives anyway".... I'll already tell you you're full of it.


Not really. 500 won't get you a decent cpu, card and ram to run the games these consoles will play with the same settings.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> That was a rather sad presentation, not gonna lie. I'm not into the whole "console wars" kind of thing, and I really want PS5 to be a cool piece of hardware worthy of purchase, but so far, XBox just looks like an all-around better option.


To be honest, both look quite sad.
But yeah, at least from Microsoft side you kind of get the relief that they do good backwards compatibility and tend to improve games you own without you having to buy them again, e.g. Gears of War 5 at 120 FPS.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 17, 2020)

$70 USD would easily translate to $100 CAD. Glad I'm sticking to PC and Switch this gen.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Not really. 500 won't get you a decent cpu, card and ram to run the games these consoles will play with the same settings.



Reading comprehension.


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 17, 2020)

Good thing Im old and losing interest in these "AAA" games with micro-transactions


----------



## YBI (Sep 17, 2020)

Xbox pre order cant come fast enough


----------



## CORE (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Still no idea why people would buy a $500 Xbox over investing that $500 into a PC. For not much more you'll have something FAR better than the XBSX. Then there's that entire exclusives thing. And before people come in with the "I don't like any of Sony's exclusives anyway".... I'll already tell you you're full of it.



"The Following Content is Captured on PC Emulating The PS5 Experience" LOL Emulate Everything...


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Then there's that entire exclusives thing. And before people come in with the "I don't like any of Sony's exclusives anyway".... I'll already tell you you're full of it.


I kinda genuinely don't, for one? Most PS exclusives I cared about in distant past (Tekken, Spyro, MGS) already went multiplatform, and from current ones for me it's only God of War and Persona - and even Persona is a stretch, since I'm just going to skip the next one if they regurgitate the P3 formula again. Looking at current lineup especially, the idea of not caring about Sony exclusives is not that bizarre of a statement.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 17, 2020)

I kinda feel like Sony are pulling another PS3, they felt like they won over the loyalty of consumers with the PS2 and just thought they could count on them all going from PS2 to PS3 so just got greedy and crashed hard, there were humbled after that and went back to trying with the PS4....and now they are once again thinking they can count on all the PS4 owners to go upgrade to PS5 no matter how unattractive they make its

honestly as far as exclusives go I'm sure I will know someone with a PS5 that I can borrow if there is anything I REALLY REALLY want to play I would just borrow it for a week or something, play the 1 or 2 games I want and stick to PC gaming for everything else


----------



## YBI (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Reading comprehension.


Only like Bloodborne.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> 500 won't get you a decent cpu, card and ram to run the games these consoles will play with the same settings.


maybe not 500, but you don't take into account free online, let's say you use your xsx with online for 5 years, that's 300 usd for online, so an 800 dollar pc definitely will smash any console


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> maybe not 500, but you don't take into account free online, let's say you use your xsx with online for 5 years, that's 300 usd for online, so an 800 dollar pc definitely will smash any console


errr.... no... maybe more like a 1200 or maybe even more like 1500$ might


----------



## Xzi (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I am convinced my decision was impulsive and bad; and for sure this time around Xbox will sweep PS5 and will end up getting all games and support because my luck sucks.


I don't think there's really any question Sony is gonna have the majority of quality exclusives, but OTOH, Microsoft has been buying up a bunch of studios lately for semi-exclusives shared between Xbox and PC.

I'm more torn than I thought I'd be myself...Demon's Souls Remastered is the only launch title I want, and there's still the possibility it comes to PC after a year (despite Sony's insistence otherwise).  Who knows if or when PS5 1.0 firmware gets hacked.  Hopefully it lets you prioritize performance over top-end visuals without the need to hack it, but I kinda doubt that.  What it comes down to is that I'd mostly be using it to play PS4 games for a while, so I might as well wait a year and see how things pan out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)

I've heard,that exclusive games for Playstation were more about story and single player sided
While Xbox exclusive were more sided toward multiplayer
Is it still the case?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 17, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> On other sites I'm seeing "I'll just get the Game Pass." Yeah, pretty sure that's part of the plan of raising these game prices. Cloud gaming.


Game Pass isn't cloud gaming, it's a subscription service, you download games from a list and play them. It's an incredible value, especially because MS adds their first party titles the day they launch. 

Xcloud is MS's cloud gaming service where you stream the games. 


As to the news, I'm surprised prices haven't been raised sooner. Games have only gotten more and more complex as time has gone on, a lot more hours are being put into even smaller indie titles than big stuff from the retro era. Unfortunately though I expect any extra profit these games make will simply go into corporate execs pockets rather than the devs that deserve them, so meh


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Game Pass isn't cloud gaming, it's a subscription service, you download games from a list and play them. It's an incredible value, especially because MS adds their first party titles the day they launch.
> 
> Xcloud is MS's cloud gaming service where you stream the games.


Isn't Xcloud and Game Pass part of the same service now?

Either way, making games more expensive, is going make more people (re)consider cloud gaming and subscriptions.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 17, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Isn't Xcloud and Game Pass part of the same service now?
> 
> Either way, making games more expensive, is going make more people (re)consider cloud gaming and subscriptions.


Not quite, it's included with Game Pass Ultimate, not normal Game Pass. Game Pass Ultimate includes an Xbox Live subscription, Xbox Games Pass, and PC Game Pass (as well as Xcloud, now), but if you just subscribe to Xbox Game Pass/PC Game Pass, you don't get Xcloud. 

It's rather confusing, but suffice to say if someone says they'll just get Game Pass, they 100% mean the subscription service, not cloud gaming. I don't quite think we're at that point where someone would willingly choose cloud gaming over simply downloading and playing whatever


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2020)

sounds expensive, but I do remember secret of mana being around $80 when it was released and phantasy star iv was $100.  however, those games are classics and well worth the money even if it is high.  I can't see myself playing very many new games a second time.  that's what kinda sucks.  games have lost a lot of their charm for the sake of graphics and power.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I'm convinced my decision was impulsive and bad; and for sure this time around Xbox will sweep PS5 and will end up getting all games and support because my luck sucks.


Nah, Xbox will lose. My particular use case of "It's an Xbox One X+!" isn't gonna translate to beating PS5, there's no way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2020)

People really need to stop looking at the number after the dollar sign when it comes to pricing, today's dollar is not the same value as the dollar you grew up with. The $50 NES cartridge some of you got for Christmas was actually $132 contemporary dollars, just to give you an example. Inflation has greatly depreciated the dollar in the last few decades, an eventual increase in price was inevitable, especially considering the mounting development costs. Fear not, there's always sales, and those have been great this generation, plus there's PS Plus, or Games with Gold + Gamepass on the Xbox side. I'm not particularly worried, I'm confident games will sell as well as ever.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Sep 17, 2020)

Wonder if MS is gonna see this then price their stuff at $60. Think they would win over a lot of people if they did


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 17, 2020)

at this rate I won't be surprised if netflix model of game subscription will become a thing. boy that's expensive. I am not convinced yet to buy a ps5 as PC gaming is now more affordable than ever.


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 17, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch, 70usd a game?
> It means it will cost more than 100CAD here with taxes
> We pays 80CAD right now and with taxes it brings it over 90$



Yup 103,47$ it's a 11,49$ raise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkCrudus said:


> Wonder if MS is gonna see this then price their stuff at $60. Think they would win over a lot of people if they did


They'll charge the same amount. It's already been trialed with a couple of titles in the UK - you'll notice an increasing amount of games priced at £54.99 rather than the usual £49.99, like the recent PGA Tour or Madden 21. I think all upcoming EA titles like the new FIFA are also the same price.


----------



## Costello (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm simply not interested in this generation so far, doesn't really bring anything new to the table.
Just like I didn't buy a PS4 until 2018 (5 years after launch) I'm probably not going to buy a PS5 until it gets a good bunch of exciting exclusives, sooo... not anytime soon.
bit disappointed that the PS5 and XSXS are basically just more powerful computers and don't really bring anything completely new to the table, I suppose we need to look at Nintendo if we want something really new each generation.
Just throwing in my 2 cents


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> People really need to stop looking at the number after the dollar sign when it comes to pricing, today's dollar is not the same value as the dollar you grew up with. The $50 NES cartridge some of you got for Christmas was actually $132 contemporary dollars, just to give you an example. Inflation has greatly depreciated the dollar in the last few decades, an eventual increase in price was inevitable, especially considering the mounting development costs.


Stuff was more affordable back in the day, particularly when it comes to housing and living expenses - games being "twice as cheap compared to 80s" doesn't count for much when I have twice less free money to spend. Also, entertainment as a whole became much cheaper over time, with tons of movies, books and music albums being available for as little as $5-10 a month, so in that context there's no business for games to cost the way they are. And that's not opening the can of worms that is microtransactions and paid DLCs, which all too often consist of arbitrarily cut and resold content.

As Jimquisition proved time and time again, in most cases "mounting development costs" is just a flimsy excuse for shady anti-consumer moves. AAA publishers already turn ridiculous numbers and have all the cash in the world to make profitable, financially sustainable games, they just ask for $10 more because they want more easy cash from customers. Sure, AA developers _do_ genuinely suffer from mounting developing costs, yet they're not the ones to jump on price increase bandwagon.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Stuff was more affordable back in the day, particularly when it comes to housing and living expenses - games being "twice as cheap compared to 80s" doesn't count for much when I have twice less free money to spend. Also, entertainment as a whole became much cheaper over time, with tons of movies, books and music albums being available for as little as $5-10 a month, so in that context there's no business for games to cost the way they are. And that's not opening the can of worms that is microtransactions and paid DLCs, which all too often consist of arbitrarily cut and resold content.
> 
> As Jimquisition proved time and time again, in most cases "mounting development costs" is just a flimsy excuse for shady anti-consumer moves. AAA publishers already turn ridiculous numbers and have all the cash in the world to make profitable, financially sustainable games, they just ask for $10 more because they want more easy cash from customers. Sure, AA developers _do_ genuinely suffer from mounting developing costs, yet they're not the ones to jump on price increase bandwagon.


Actually you are describing just common simple inflation, and that's the same Foxi4 is describing.
Your money lost value, because it always does.
Everything "costs" more money (but actually a similar value).
Your salary increased in number (not that much in value perhaps).
So in short, it is all the same, only with a multiplier to make numbers bigger.
And so "the application of this multiplier that has been delayed for games should be applied already, to make it all the same again".

PS: but of course I don't agree in some things, in the one hand yeah game prices have not increased the same as inflation and game production costs have increased... but also the gaming market has increased exponentially, and game duplication almost doesn't lead to extra cost (media cost has decreased or almost disappeared in digital markets), so the increased market size and increased demand leads to pure profit, as the "production cost" per additional unit sold is almost 0; so games should have decreased in price considerably since the olden days to result in similar profit figures altogether.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually you are describing just common simple inflation, and that's the same Foxi4 is describing.
> Your money lost value, because it always does.
> Everything "costs" more money (but actually a similar value).
> Your salary increased in number (not that much in value perhaps).
> ...



I agree with this.  I don't remember how much minimum wage was back then, but I don't think it increased very much between then and now.  also, you used to be a nerd if you played video games, same as carrying a cell phone or a tablet, but that's not the case anymore.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Sep 17, 2020)

Preordered mine on amazon


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2020)

This is where a lot of AAA game companies have been wanting to go in terms of price for a while. I remember when the PS4 and xbone were about to come out they were saying the rrp for games would be £50. This did not really happen on the high street, the prices there remained at £40 for the most part, only switch games in general were £50. Looking at games PS5 games store page the prices are eyewatering https://www.game.co.uk/en/games/playstation-5/ some ultimate editions from Ubisoft (of course) are £100 lol. There is hope though as some games are hovering around £55 so we may ultimately see the standard price end up being £45 (which is too much in itself anyway if they are not including dlc and other junk).

The Xbox series X always looked the most interesting with gamepass and so on. Sony really has to come up with a similar service because if they think people will be dropping this kind of money on the regs for games they are out of their fucking minds.

Anyway I am hoping there is a push back just the same as there was at the start of the last gen. I have been pulled more and more to PC gaming anyway the last couple of years and looking at the 3080 and its benchmarks I may as well just jump on that instead of any of the current consoles.


----------



## xpoverzion (Sep 17, 2020)

$70 games is a good thing.  Prohibitively expensive games will keep the Jailbreak scene going stronger than ever.  I plan to buy a PS5 on day one with firmware 1.0.  I'll store it away for a year or two, and when the console is broken wide open, I'll get all the games for free.  Last time I paid for a game on any platform was almost 20 years ago.  In piracy we trust....


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 17, 2020)

spider man and demon souls is a pretty good launch starter

the graphics dont look that much better than ps4 pro though


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Game Pass isn't cloud gaming, it's a subscription service, you download games from a list and play them. It's an incredible value, especially because MS adds their first party titles the day they launch.



Yay. Quite the value for 150 titles for $180 annually. Vs Ps Now with over 800 titles for $60 annually.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 17, 2020)

whateverg1012 said:


> I was wondering how it would look like in other regions, but 100 CAD is just $76 USD isn't it? So not a huge delta over the US price. Even worse in Europe apparently though.


ps4 games are 70 euros in europe for a long time now btw.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

80 € lol... No thx 
Lets See what Xbox offers.


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 17, 2020)

Im stick with current gen for now, thease prices is robery. Im always buying games at sales or used, the highest ammount of cash i used to buy game is 40$. So in late 2021 i plan to upgrade to xbox one to series X + gamepass is the best option for me. 

Gaming are expensive hobby thease days.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 17, 2020)

whateverg1012 said:


> I was wondering how it would look like in other regions, but 100 CAD is just $76 USD isn't it? So not a huge delta over the US price. Even worse in Europe apparently though.


You forgot to account for taxes. 

70 USD is 92.70 CAD
Games will either be marked down to $90 or up to $100 for "round numbers"
Tax is 13% in my province, so that's either $101.70 or $113.00. For a single game.


----------



## sibio (Sep 17, 2020)

Which kind of added value can justify a generalized price increase? 4K? No way! I won't buy any game at day one. I usually wait until price drop at least of 30% even today, from next gen I'll wait a bit more.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah.... I'm gonna wait for ridiculous price drops like I'm doing for this gen.

Not so long a I bought Doom (2016) and Rise of the Tomb Raider for $4.99 and I having tons fun playing these and I still have a lot of PS4 exclusive to get that will keep me in this gen for some time.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 17, 2020)

No doubt that 80€ for a game *IS* a rip-off.
I’m not going to support this with my purchase


----------



## ken28 (Sep 17, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> People really need to stop looking at the number after the dollar sign when it comes to pricing, today's dollar is not the same value as the dollar you grew up with. The $50 NES cartridge some of you got for Christmas was actually $132 contemporary dollars, just to give you an example. Inflation has greatly depreciated the dollar in the last few decades, an eventual increase in price was inevitable, especially considering the mounting development costs. Fear not, there's always sales, and those have been great this generation, plus there's PS Plus, or Games with Gold + Gamepass on the Xbox side. I'm not particularly worried, I'm confident games will sell as well as ever.


Simple solution Stopp the stupid photo realistic brown on brown trend and focus more on making games fun to play.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now I hope persona 6 will come to pc too.
80€ for most games? No thank you Sony.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2020)

ken28 said:


> Simple solution Stopp the stupid photo realistic brown on brown trend and focus more on making games fun to play.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Photo realistic brown on brown is pretty much a meme that originated when the Wii U was failing hard by Nintendo followers who were desperate to defend Nintendo. You do get a few games like that mostly real world tactical shooters but it is not really a thing now.

Graphics wise it is pretty exciting to be a gamer in 2020, the 30xx series of Nvidia cards and new consoles are going to really push out some amazing stuff over the next few years. Even Nintendo is hinting at 4k soon, bet it wont be a problem when that happens, and expect to see £70 Nintendo 4K games on the shelves right next to PS5 £70 games. Bare in mind that currently Nintendo first party titles are the most expensive out there compared to almost anything else and they almost never drop in price.

Anyway for every high production tech pushing AAA there are like five indie/ smaller studio titles coming out at the same time. Every digital store front for games is brimming with these smaller titles. Brown on brown photo realism is a minority, and even if that is their style it doesn't mean they are necessarily less fun to the audience they are catered for compared to anything else.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2020)

wow that is a piss poor lineup. won't be getting one at launch for sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> No doubt that 80€ for a game *IS* a rip-off.
> I’m not going to support this with my purchase


No game get‘s much better with latest uber-graphics. I think series S is the most interesting console of the fall lineup + gamepass really owns it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2020)

70 a game, no matter how good it looks, is a joke. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> Photo realistic brown on brown is pretty much a meme that originated when the Wii U was failing hard by Nintendo followers who were desperate to defend Nintendo. You do get a few games like that mostly real world tactical shooters but it is not really a thing now.
> 
> Graphics wise it is pretty exciting to be a gamer in 2020, the 30xx series of Nvidia cards and new consoles are going to really push out some amazing stuff over the next few years. Even Nintendo is hinting at 4k soon, bet it wont be a problem when that happens, and expect to see £70 Nintendo 4K games on the shelves right next to PS5 £70 games. Bare in mind that currently Nintendo first party titles are the most expensive out there compared to almost anything else and they almost never drop in price.
> 
> Anyway for every high production tech pushing AAA there are like five indie/ smaller studio titles coming out at the same time. Every digital store front for games is brimming with these smaller titles. Brown on brown photo realism is a minority, and even if that is their style it doesn't mean they are necessarily less fun to the audience they are catered for compared to anything else.


Also, ITT: art direction costs money.

Uhh, no - the reason games cost more money to make now than they did 30 years ago is because they're made by hundreds of people when back then they were made by 5. Games have grown by orders of magnitude in every relevant area - it's not just "graphics". I too remember the days when cobbling 5 beeps together passed for a soundtrack, but today an "epic boss battle" requires a composer, an orchestra, a choir and a DJ, judging by the average AAA game.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Also, ITT: art direction costs money.
> 
> Uhh, no - the reason games cost more money to make now than they did 30 years ago is because they're made by hundreds of people when back then they were made by 5. Games have grown by orders of magnitude in every relevant area - it's not just "graphics". I too remember the days when cobbling 5 beeps together passed for a soundtrack, but today an "epic boss battle" requires a composer, an orchestra, a choir and a DJ, judging by the average AAA game.


Yep, if you have ever sat through the credits at the end of a AAA you really appreciate just how many people were involved in it. Even years back I remember completing Gears of war 2 with a friend and sitting through the credits. We were actually shocked after 15 or more minutes of just an endless list of names scrolling of all the people involved. And this was years ago with a game that had barely any dlc or online components, really puts things in perspective.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 17, 2020)

I cannot rationalize buying a new system still having a huge backlog.  Maybe I can catch up on it as I wait for the inevitable $150 price drop that'll happen over 2 years.  But they are releasing FFXVI.  Maybe this will be the first one I won't buy day one.  If they release FFVII Remake PT. 2,  I think I'll have to pull the trigger considering that Spider-Man is among the list of exclusives.

But, there is a desire to play all my PS titles with near to no loading time.  I wonder if the load time will be significantly improved for older titles as they will be for PS5 titles.


----------



## ken28 (Sep 17, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> Photo realistic brown on brown is pretty much a meme that originated when the Wii U was failing hard by Nintendo followers who were desperate to defend Nintendo. You do get a few games like that mostly real world tactical shooters but it is not really a thing now.
> 
> Graphics wise it is pretty exciting to be a gamer in 2020, the 30xx series of Nvidia cards and new consoles are going to really push out some amazing stuff over the next few years. Even Nintendo is hinting at 4k soon, bet it wont be a problem when that happens, and expect to see £70 Nintendo 4K games on the shelves right next to PS5 £70 games. Bare in mind that currently Nintendo first party titles are the most expensive out there compared to almost anything else and they almost never drop in price.
> 
> Anyway for every high production tech pushing AAA there are like five indie/ smaller studio titles coming out at the same time. Every digital store front for games is brimming with these smaller titles. Brown on brown photo realism is a minority, and even if that is their style it doesn't mean they are necessarily less fun to the audience they are catered for compared to anything else.


 No one doubts that developing got more expensive but they also always make a profit of their game.

But let's assume triple aaa games at 60 dollar don't make or very less any profit for them then why not ofsett them by games that aren't as expansive to make. Why only focus on the big games as triple aaa dev when you also could do some a or aa games on the site. But no they mostly do aaa games cause they already make more then enough money.

Don't fool yourself in thinking that the extra plus of money from the increase will go to the people who are actually directly involved in the game creation progress.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2020)

i don't fucking believe this


> You won’t need to upgrade to a PlayStation 5 to play one of its big upcoming titles. Sony revealed today it plans to release _Horizon Forbidden West_ on PlayStation 4. What’s more, if you do end up buying the game on PS4, you’ll get a free upgrade to the PS5 version. Sony plans the same treatment for _SackBoy A Big Adventure_ and _Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales__._


what is the fucking point of getting a ps5 than?!


----------



## depaul (Sep 17, 2020)

sonicrings said:


> You forgot to account for taxes.
> 
> 70 USD is 92.70 CAD
> Games will either be marked down to $90 or up to $100 for "round numbers"
> Tax is 13% in my province, so that's either $101.70 or $113.00. For a single game.


That's too much. If you buy games digitally you could find normal prices.
Also most digital games get discounted after a year. I've bought Resident Evil 2, Spiderman and GOW for 20euros. GT Sports for 15...


----------



## DbGt (Sep 17, 2020)

Well, movies are also made by a whole lot of people, it costs more to make an average movie than the average game, and prices are much much lower for movies than for games

And the gaming industry is bigger and makes more money than the movie industry, so theres no justification for this price increase


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 17, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Well, movies are also made by a whole lot of people, it costs more to make an average movie than the average game, and prices are much much lower for movies than for games
> 
> And the gaming industry is bigger and makes more money than the movie industry, so theres no justification for this price increase


What are you basing this on? Your average AAA can have a multi million pound budget and even cost more to make than a blockbuster movie. Movies have multiple ways to monetise themselves for years after release also, not just through movie ticket sales, physical sales and so on. There are TV rights, streaming platform rights, rentals, merchandise etc. Games in general make the bulk of their money in a small window after release and then that drops rapidly after almost to a trickle.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 17, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't fucking believe this
> 
> what is the fucking point of getting a ps5 than?!


Yeah there's been a fair bit of back pedaling here by Sony - 'we're committed to making new experiences for the new generation', yeah right. Is Demons Souls PS5 only? It's coming to PC too (presumably at less than £70) but is it also coming to PS4? I wouldn't bet on it not doing... Is FFXVI PS console exclusive? Well, sort of: for one year then it comes out on Xbox (just read this on Eurogamer) - that's not console exclusive, that's console exclusive-for 1 year...

I get the extra expense in making the latest AAA title. I get the rate of inflation. (I also remember paying ~£100 a pop importing the big SFC/N64 games from Japan!) But that £70 price still just sounds like a fukkin lot to me, and to be honest has inadvertently been the best case I've seen in ages for making me renew my Game Pass subscription!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 17, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> The higher price point means that the games will be final and not need an update to address bugs on a rushed release. Lol


Good one


----------



## Azael_inf (Sep 17, 2020)

Why does having a disc drive make it cost another hundred?


----------



## leon315 (Sep 17, 2020)

If every digital game costs 80€ then screw $ony and ur digital sales.


----------



## ssjcagi4 (Sep 17, 2020)

Talking about prices getting higher and higher: 80€ means 7% of our average monthly wage (Italy). Yesterday was 70€ (69.99€) but I don't get a raise since 1995. 
Hopefully it will come out with bug and jailbreak.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 17, 2020)

Imagine in the future Sony special sale called Golden Days where every game is $59 hehe.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2020)

I am going to wait until I can pirate PS5 games. 60$ for a game was already an issue for my budget, I am not going to spend 70$ on games that still have DLC, still have microtransactions, and other bits of bullshit.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 17, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am going to wait until I can pirate PS5 games. 60$ for a game was already an issue for my budget, I am not going to spend 70$ on games that still have DLC, still have microtransactions, and other bits of bullshit.


It may actually not happen tho; just look at the Xbox One; no pirating until today


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> It may actually not happen tho; just look at the Xbox One; no pirating until today


Fair, but considering how the AAA market works, chances are they will find some means of normalizing 70$ for a game. They've found ways of normalizing crap like microtransactions and lootboxes, so I am not hopeful for the gaming future.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 17, 2020)

Well to be honest PS3 games were increased by $10 and this was over 10 years ago so the $69.99 price is fine. When I say fine the game needs to be complete all DLC need to be incorporated in the game. Nowadays you buy a game for $59.99 and then you have to buy seasons passes for $29.99 and you are very lucky if the season pass covers the whole content because games like DBZ Xenoverse 2 had 2 separate season passes and Fighter Z had 3 and Kakarot have 3 also. Doesn't make sense to pay full price for a game when they only give you half the content (may I add you the DLC sizes most of the time be under 1gb being very generous) 

As for Piracy we will see in the future but now now preferably EOL.


----------



## 1c4rus (Sep 17, 2020)

$70/€80 is there for wiping out physical editions and it's very similar policy with pricing standart version $100 more than digital version. But hey! gaming community is now more diverse community than ever before and they certainly gonna find someone to sell their shits. Not every one will care as much as a few of us do here and there, casual consumers ARE the majority nowadays. So yes, they WILL keep making fortune out of these ridiculous decisions.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

Azael_inf said:


> Why does having a disc drive make it cost another hundred?



Because it's a 4K Blu-ray drive. Please show me where you can purchase a 4K HDR Blu-ray player for $100 that isn't complete garbage.


----------



## 1c4rus (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Because it's a 4K Blu-ray drive. Please show me where you can purchase a 4K HDR Blu-ray player for $100 that isn't complete garbage.



First we're talking about consoles here and current gens also have 4K Blu-ray support and even Xbox One X and Xbox One S have support similarly XBox Series X.


----------



## console (Sep 17, 2020)

Awesome!

I would better wait to buy PS5 system and games when price go down plus on sale in next few years. I'm in no hurry. I stick with system with disc drive for many years never look back at digital only version. 

PS5 storage is 825 GB should upgrade to 2 TB or bigger to store more games on it will be much better. I will wait for PS5 system with 2 TB storage version in next few years.

I'm looking forward to new games like Final Fantasy 16, Dragon Quest Builder 3 to 5, Elder Scrolls 6 and many RPG games are my always favorite all of times. 


I wish game company need to make RPG game like Elvira Mistress of the Dark (Mature rate only) would be epic! I need this game so bad! A lot of hours compare to Elder Scroll games.



Happy birthday to Cassandra Peterson - Elvira Mistress of the Dark! She turned 69 today! Hope you have a great day on your birthday! I always love you and think of you!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> First we're talking about consoles here and current gens also have 4K Blu-ray support and even Xbox One X and Xbox One S have support similarly XBox Series X.



Neither the PS4 or Pro has 4K Blu-ray support. Also, the 4K player on the One X and Series X are gimped.


----------



## gisel213 (Sep 17, 2020)

Little weird huh Digital Version of Nextgen Mainstream Console??? I mean it's almost like their selling us a development console. With no disc drive function to reverse cause it's digital/nonexistant. Half the work is already done Good Job Sony i'll buy 2 digital ones Save $200 never use them and patiently wait for Reverse Engineering cough cough 1337 haxxorz


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2020)

Lemme guess, the increased price point will ensure that games don't need day one patches or DLC to make them complete? Lol yeah right


----------



## 1c4rus (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Neither the PS4 or Pro has 4K Blu-ray support. Also, the 4K player on the One X and Series X are gimped.



Sorry my mistake, never thought someone would be looking for a console to play 4K-blu-rays in particular. Internet never fails.


----------



## djnate27 (Sep 17, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> The higher price point means that the games will be final and not need an update to address bugs on a rushed release. Lol


I'm just glad developers have the ability to fix bugs in games...unlike the old days when what you got was final. 

Also, do they actually charge players for bug fixes and updates?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> Sorry my mistake, never thought someone would be looking for a console to play 4K-blu-rays in particular. Internet never fails.



LOL! You're right. Comments like yours when someone has nothing better to say... internet never fails. Hypocrite. Do you think they included 4K Blu-ray players because no one wants them or uses them? I haven't bought a 4K player because I've been waiting on the PS5. So for me to get the console first and foremost as a gaming device, with only having to pay $100 for a 4K Blu-ray player also built in is a pretty sweet deal. Versus having to buy a new console AND another $300-$500 for a stand alone 4K Blu-player.

What exactly is your problem here? The price point to high for you, so you automatically think it is for everyone else too? Everyone should hate Sony or MS now because $100 for a 4K drive is too much for you? I'm saving hundreds by killing two birds with one stone. It's firstly a game console, secondly a 4K Blu-ray player. You pulled that "never thought someone would be looking for a console to play 4K-blu-rays in particular" crap off the top of your head with zero basis for it. Go away.

Edit: Also... that "even Xbox One X and Xbox One S have support similarly XBox Series X." stuff you're talking about? Guess what? XB1X and XB1S both would have cost less without the 4K Blu-ray drives in them. As you were saying? You're acting like having them in the XB1X and XB1S did not whatsoever effect their pricing.


----------



## 1c4rus (Sep 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> LOL! You're right. Comments like yours when someone has nothing better to say... internet never fails. Hypocrite. Do you think they included 4K Blu-ray players because no one wants them or uses them? I haven't bought a 4K player because I've been waiting on the PS5. So for me to get the console first and foremost as a gaming device, with only having to pay $100 for a 4K Blu-ray player also built in is a pretty sweet deal. Versus having to buy a new console AND another $300-$500 for a stand alone 4K Blu-player.
> 
> What exactly is your problem here? The price point to high for you, so you automatically think it is for everyone else too? Everyone should hate Sony or MS now because $100 for a 4K drive is too much for you? I'm saving hundreds by killing two birds with one stone. It's firstly a game console, secondly a 4K Blu-ray player. You pulled that "never thought someone would be looking for a console to play 4K-blu-rays in particular" crap off the top of your head with zero basis for it. Go away.



Take it easy manchildren. I don't know what's with all your hostile shitty and always salty attitude of yours here all the time but hey it's internet I couldn’t care less.

Blocked, bark no more.


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 17, 2020)

Now I want to see EA and every other company that puts excessive "cosmetics" and "surprise mechanics" in their game withdraw it from games for PS5, and if Blizzard still fires employees and pay them like shit I would consider it a scam.
Not even to mention that 3rd party titles will still look the same like before.


----------



## depaul (Sep 17, 2020)

ssjcagi4 said:


> Talking about prices getting higher and higher: 80€ means 7% of our average monthly wage (Italy). Yesterday was 70€ (69.99€) but I don't get a raise since 1995.
> Hopefully it will come out with bug and jailbreak.


What the hell man? Just change the f**ing job! Look for new opportunities, get another fresh degree,.. whatever just don't stay in the same place forever!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> Take it easy manchildren. I don't know what's with all your hostile shitty and always salty attitude of yours here all the time but hey it's internet I couldn’t care less.



Says the guy posting hostile shitty messages to me with an attitude. Take a look in the mirror, hypocrite. You're the one that started with an attitude. Point the finger at yourself.


----------



## ssjcagi4 (Sep 17, 2020)

depaul said:


> What the hell man? Just change the f**ing job! Look for new opportunities, get another fresh degree,.. whatever just don't stay in the same place forever!



Thank you for your concern. Actually, I have a good job and 3 degrees but lots of my friend are happy if they find a job paid 30k per year, which means 1200€ after taxes.... Nice food in Italy though....


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 17, 2020)

70$/€80 starting point is straight bullshit and using "games are getting more complex" is your downright bullshit excuse.
This is purely nothing but to feed the greed. And don't forget the microtransactions and endless bugs.


----------



## proffk (Sep 17, 2020)

These "next gen" prices are bonkers. How can developers justify these prices when most games launch with game breaking bugs and glitches. Not forgetting loot boxes.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 17, 2020)

The console pricing is fantastic, imo. But yeah. The game prices though. I'll admit I'm going to scalp my PS5 and most likely buy my own when God of War 2 launches. Might be a nice looking Limited Edition. But then again, Sony isn't known for amazing ltd ed designs. Except for this beauty right here: https://www.playstation.com/en-us/explore/ps4-pro/systems/500-million-limited-edition-ps4-pro-console/

There's still so many PS4 exclusives I haven't played. I'm almost tempted to sell my standard Pro, and along with the $ i get from the PS5... buy me one of those babies linked above on eBay.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 17, 2020)

Annnd...it's gone.  Pre-orders sold out everywhere (both disc and digital edition).  Guess I shoulda been more decisive if I wanted to guarantee I'd be playing Demon's Souls on launch day.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 17, 2020)

That .99 price is so idiotic imo...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 17, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> That .99 price is so idiotic imo...


True, but it starts with a 6 not a 7, it´s all on the psychology of starting with a cheaper number. /s


----------



## ChibiMofo (Sep 17, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> $70 for games  sorry but games have only gotten buggier more like back to 49.99 and refunds for broken games give us our digital rights you bastards
> 
> so Xbox looking to do some damage next gen with their pricing, too bad they don’t have enough first party titles to launch their system



They have Flight Simulator. Sony doesn't, and it never will have anything even remotely as good as Flight Simulator. Too bad, Sony.


----------



## depaul (Sep 17, 2020)

Pre-ordered the digital version. The 100€ difference was significant for me. And tbh I'm not using discs anymore since ps3 gen.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 17, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> True, but it starts with a 6 not a 7, it´s all on the psychology of starting with a cheaper number. /s


499.99$
It's bullshit it's what it is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> I'm not using discs anymore since ps3 gen.


That's to bad...


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 225084​
> More post-event news is cropping up, after the debut of today's PlayStation Showcase. Not only did we learn that the console will be launching this November, we also got to see the price: $399.99. Sony also revealed that certain PlayStation 5 games will retail for $69.99, while some games thought to be PS5 exclusives will also release on the PS4. These games include Spider-Man: Miles Morales, Sackboy: A Big Adventure, and Horizon Forbidden West. Both the digital and physical versions of these games will offer free upgrades to the PlayStation 5 versions, should you choose to eventually play on the next-gen console.
> 
> 
> ...


so basically if you have a ps4 youd be stupid not to buy the ps4 version of miles morales especially since the next gen upgrade is free right?


----------



## PalomPorom (Sep 18, 2020)

Old head gamers knew this was coming

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## playsaves3 (Sep 18, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> Take it easy manchildren. I don't know what's with all your hostile shitty and always salty attitude of yours here all the time but hey it's internet I couldn’t care less.
> 
> Blocked, bark no more.


I dont think blocking him is fair


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

playsaves3 said:


> I dont think blocking him is fair


Blocking who? /s


----------



## justdylan (Sep 18, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> The console pricing is fantastic, imo. But yeah. The game prices though. I'll admit I'm going to scalp my PS5 and most likely buy my own when God of War 2 launches. Might be a nice looking Limited Edition. But then again, Sony isn't known for amazing ltd ed designs. Except for this beauty right here: https://www.playstation.com/en-us/e.../500-million-limited-edition-ps4-pro-console/
> https://www.playstation.com/en-us/e.../500-million-limited-edition-ps4-pro-console/
> There's still so many PS4 exclusives I haven't played. I'm almost tempted to sell my standard Pro, and along with the $ i get from the PS5... buy me one of those babies linked above on eBay.



I mean you may as well just get the PS5 because you get 99% compatibility for PS4 games as well as a ton of free games w Plus Day 1. Dont see why you'd buy a meh limited edition like that now.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 18, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Neither the PS4 or Pro has 4K Blu-ray support. Also, the 4K player on the One X and Series X are gimped.


(Oh dear!) So it's all about the quality of the drive itself and not the software on the unit that's worth at least $100? And you're under the impression Sony will be giving you such a high end experience on the disc version of the PS5?! You're really funny....
Look it up before posting, anywhere tech related will tell you such a drive will cost Sony no more than $30, and that includes all the driver licenses: but nay, you carry on thinking they buy the drives at consumer prices from their local electric store and fit them into their PS5 shells hehe...

No, it costs $100 more for the disc based version as Sony need to gain back more of the money they will lose to those customers buying physical copies/2nd hand copies/store discounted, etc. Not to mention the money lost by said store percentage takings, cost of manufacture, shipping... the big boys WANT you to buy digital as they simply get much more money off you that way, hence attractively targeting the price of the non-disc version: trust me they're losing more money per unit on that than they are on the disc based based one!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 18, 2020)

60 was already steep now 70 ,sheesh


----------



## netovsk (Sep 18, 2020)

I really like the design on the console. Pricing is ok but I wouldn`t risk going all digital since sony 1st parties are mostly disposable single player.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

Spider-Man Miles Morales standard edition takes up 50 gb while the ultimate edition takes up 105 gb. Demon Souls remake 66 gb. So I would say bigger than PS4 but not by a huge amount. OTTH these are launch games. I'm sure we'll eventually see games that will hit 200 gb eventually. 

Did they say how external hard drives will work do you need an ssd external or can you use a standard? We're going to need a lot of space.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I did not know until I read this thread that Spiderman and Horizon will be on PS4. That makes it all more easy for me to wait to buy a PS5.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2020)

Is the SSD user upgradable?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Is the SSD user upgradable?



According to Google there's extra slots for SSD, but the problem is the speed even on the SSDs are not as good as the one in the PS5.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 20, 2020)

until sony starts embracing pc as the god platform like they should/ porting all the exclusives to PC i will get a day one console, (or at least a console with an early version) wait a few months for an exploit, and pirate to high heavens


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 20, 2020)

justdylan said:


> I mean you may as well just get the PS5 because you get 99% compatibility for PS4 games as well as a ton of free games w Plus Day 1. Dont see why you'd buy a meh limited edition like that now.



Because.... opinions.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

netovsk said:


> I really like the design on the console. Pricing is ok but I wouldn`t risk going all digital since sony 1st parties are mostly disposable single player.


Price is ok/good? You live in a country where they'll scalp the price even higher that not many will be able to purchase it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)

leonmagnus99 said:


> 60 was already steep now 70 ,sheesh


80 was already steep now 90 ,sheesh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but seriously, I hope Nintendo won't follow


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> 80 was already steep now 90 ,sheesh
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> but seriously, I hope Nintendo won't follow


Well, they did with online subs.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Well, they did with online subs.


actually, I don't wonder why they followed
I wonder why they didn't before


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> actually, I don't wonder why they followed
> I wonder why they didn't before


Nintendo's online service on Wii, Wii U and 3DS were so bare bones. Still are.


----------

